# Questions for smoking chicken breasts.



## smokinfam

I am going to smoke some bacon wrapped chicken breasts today and I have a few questions:

1.  What temp for the smoker?

2.  What internal temp should I target for the breasts?

3.  Is there a guide for how long it will take?

That's all.  I'll post pictures.


----------



## realtorterry

1. I would keep the smoker between 225-250 but that is just my preference. Anything at or above 225 will be fine!

2. Make sure you take them to at least 165 IT

3. Not really a guide, just go by temp

Now then here are a few other tips. You could if you so desire brine the breat & that will keepsome mositure in them, OR you could even wrap them in something like bacon to also keep them moist. Sprinke some rub on the outside? Remember they will look pinkish inside, but as long as your IT is accurate you'll be fine.

Good luck! Let us know how they trun out & DONT FORGET THE QVIEW!!


----------



## smokinfam

Here are the breasts ready to go in the smoke.  They aren't too pretty.  I couldn't get the bacon to wrap well.  It kept falling apart.


----------



## stovebolt

Looking good so far.  I'll be watching for the finish.

 Chuck


----------



## alaskanbear

So far so good, please keep the pics and posts a comin..

Rich


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like a good start. How did they turn out?


----------



## bob hinton

I made these today and they may be the best chicken breasts I've ever had.

I used Jeff's rub on them then wrapped in bacon.  Cooked at 225 until they reached 180 internal temp.  Took about 4:45.













image.jpg



__ bob hinton
__ Jan 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bob hinton
__ Jan 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bob hinton
__ Jan 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bob hinton
__ Jan 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bob hinton
__ Jan 4, 2014
__ 1


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Looks luscious , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Keep the Q-view coming .

As always . . .


----------



## jwbtulsa

I highly recommend brining chicken breasts before you smoke them. Super moist and tender. I use Solution for Chicken if my flavor profile leans toward BBQ and I use Mad Hunky poultry brine for a very tasty herbal profile. Of course, I bet you could search around the forum and a brine recipe if you want to create your own. 

I cook strictly by temp to 165IT like was previously stated.


----------



## bigr314

Wow! Really nice looking breast.BACON!


----------



## stovebolt

Those look so good.  I've only done them once and they were great. You just reminded me why I need to do them again.

Chuck


----------



## bob hinton

Thanks!  We've been reheating these and having them for dinner every night this week.


----------



## jordkass

I will be trying this tomorrow. Are the breasts boneless/skinless ?


----------



## bob hinton

Yep, the ones we made were boneless.


----------



## jordkass

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## x7xhawkx7x

This thread just motivated me to make these for dinner tonight.  They look delicious!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bob

You just motivated me.  Maybe your bacon didn't look perfect before the smoke, but it sure did AFTER.

Gary


----------



## smokeymoake

Those look great! I'm smoking 6 chickens Wednesday. Got them from the farm yesterday. They called them "Broilers" little guys, like 2-3lbs each. Should be good.

Those Bacon wrapped breasteses do look tasty


----------



## tomlockhart

Those look so good!

I will be doing my first smoke of some boneless, skinless chicken breasts. I plan to wrap them in bacon.

Should I still do a brine on them? If so - any suggestions on what to brine with?


----------



## tjdcorona

Brining them is always a great idea - cant go wrong with more flavor, especially on skinless / boneless breast. Theres lots of flavor in breasts with the skin and bone in - remove it, and all you have is the meat with no fat to render for taste.

I also suggest before putting on smoker, remove the skin - then place the skin back on - you get the rendering of the fat that way, and the skin is easily removed if you don't like skin (I still don't understand the skinless part though!)


----------



## 69thunderbird

I'm thinking of trying this also tonight for dinner. If I inject the chicken with a teriyaki marinade, would/could that take the place of brine? I'm also going to try putting some applewood chunks next to the charcoal.


----------



## tjdcorona

It soesnt take the place of brine - the brine goes everywhere and makes it all great!


----------

